# The bar is open!



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is my little collection. Let's see yours! I know some of you guys must have awesome spirits...


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Great stuff! I'll take a Tanqueray and OJ. 

I live above a bar. Does that count? Anytime I want a drink, I run downstairs and buy a 6-pack.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Where's the tequila? :redface:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ill take a Crown and Sprite...hold the sprite.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Where's the tequila? :redface:


It's obvious... *YOU* have all of it! <G>


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You can pour me some KNOB CREEK.
Nice collection.

THUMBS UP.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah ive always wanted to try some knob creek... the packaging is very appealing


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

What? No Everclear?

Personally, I'd like to sample one of your homebrews.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

BadKarma said:


> What? No Everclear?


Is that booze or a fossil fuel alternative? :dribble:


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Man Im thirsty


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

JohnRider said:


> Is that booze or a fossil fuel alternative? :dribble:


I guess it really depends on the situation your in at the time!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Where's the tequila? :redface:


I'll apologize in advance for the threadjack. If I were to buy a tequila to try and sip, perhaps with a cigar, what would you recommend? (it's been a long while since I've had tequila..and it was a bad tequila...and i had a lot of it...and I've been very scared to try it again)


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

acharpe said:


> I'll apologize in advance for the threadjack. If I were to buy a tequila to try and sip, perhaps with a cigar, what would you recommend? (it's been a long while since I've had tequila..and it was a bad tequila...and i had a lot of it...and I've been very scared to try it again)


A widely available quality tequila (if you can't sip it, it's not quality) is Cabo Wabo. I prefer the blanco or silver (clear). My all-time favorite is Dios Agave blanco.


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

I like the Cabo Wabo, not sure of the kinds I have had, but they were both very good. Got to love a tequila from the Red Rocker.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

A fine stash of libation! :dribble: I need to buy a liquor cabinet.


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> A fine stash of libation! :dribble: I need to buy a liquor cabinet.


Do you really need a cabinet if you consume it all in one sitting? 

~Mark


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

acharpe said:


> I'll apologize in advance for the threadjack. If I were to buy a tequila to try and sip, perhaps with a cigar, what would you recommend? (it's been a long while since I've had tequila..and it was a bad tequila...and i had a lot of it...and I've been very scared to try it again)


Been there....done that! Won't do it again. I've ruined myself for tequila. I'll stick with the bourbons and whiskeys.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's some nice stuff John! Jealous of your cabinet. Need to get one of those!

Attached is a pic of our modest collection. 

CD


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Too many questions*

Alright, Ceedee! You have some nice bottles there - that Glenlivet 18 is a $50+ bottle around here. The makings of a fine collection.

My Dad built me the "bookcase" this winter which I turned into a liquor cabinet. I'm sure that is NOT what he had in mind (he doesn't drink AT ALL nor does he smoke anything) and I'm sure it torqued him off just a tiny weenie bit to see his cabinet used that way, but hey, it is just sooo perfect for that purpose. Anyway, my work gave me $150 the other day, and I immediately thought about a little spirits spree, so maybe today or tomorrow I will visit my local liquor store and add a few more bottles.

I can get the Balvenie 12 at Sams Club. Is that a good Single Malt? I like Macallan 12, and heck, I even like the cheap stuff like McClelland Highland ($20). And tell me about the Lagavulin.

Now, the Johnny Walker Gold would be a bourbon, correct? I've been on a bit of a bourbon kick lately too. (For example, I can't seem to keep my liquor cabinet stocked with Makers Mark. That stuff just goes down so easy and compliments my cigars so well.)

Do you know anything about Templeton Rye?

God, we live in a great country. So many choices! Capitalism is cool.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

> Alright, Ceedee! You have some nice bottles there - that Glenlivet 18 is a $50+ bottle around here. The makings of a fine collection.
> 
> My Dad built me the "bookcase" this winter which I turned into a liquor cabinet. I'm sure that is NOT what he had in mind (he doesn't drink AT ALL nor does he smoke anything) and I'm sure it torqued him off just a tiny weenie bit to see his cabinet used that way, but hey, it is just sooo perfect for that purpose. Anyway, my work gave me $150 the other day, and I immediately thought about a little spirits spree, so maybe today or tomorrow I will visit my local liquor store and add a few more bottles.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, that's some great stuff about the cabinet! Ya know, as long as you put it to good use right?  Well the Balvenie 12 is a single malt indeed. The thing about it is that is is casked in two difft. casks. The first is a Whiskey oak barrel then into a Sherry Oak cask (previously used for sherry) which imparts a sweeter finish. I really like that!

With regard to the Johnny Walker Gold Centenary Blend, it is 15 Malt blended Scotch. Pretty smooth stuff.

The Lagavulin was a present to my Fiance last year. It is the most expensive, but more prized because it is her favorite Scotch! She actually is credited for getting me more involved with sampling Scotch. The Lagavulin is not my favorite, but I have to admit that the peaty/salty taste is good for select occasions. I do like it.

Lastly, the Green Chartreuse "Liqueur du 9° Centenaire" is a more limited blend of Green Chartreuse liquor. Again, my Fiance loves the stuff. It is an herbal liquor that is like nothing that I have had before. It will knock your socks off if you don't watch it. She received it from a good friend of ours on his last trip to Spain. He gave me the Glenlivet bottle as well. A really nice guy!

I love Maker's Mark and have been a member of their club for a few years. Have my name on a cask too! Don't have any around at the moment, but that will change soon! 

I haven't tasted the Templeton Rye, but keep hearing great things about it. Might have to try some of that soon...

CD


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

CEEDEE!
You are my brother! You got a barrel of Maker's resting in Kentucky too??!! 
RIGHT ON!!:wazzapp:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

rmrdaddy said:


> CEEDEE!
> You are my brother! You got a barrel of Maker's resting in Kentucky too??!!
> RIGHT ON!!


Ha, that's right baby! Got me a name on a barrel of Maker's Mark!
CD


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

YEAH GIT IT!!!

I have mine on barrel # 479315! SAHWEEEEET!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

What does it mean to have your name on a barrel of Makers Mark?

:baffled:


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually John.......







Not much....:brick:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, so its not like you bought the barrel? I've heard of folks buying an entire barrel of Scotch, then after it has aged, they bottle it up for you and ship it to you...you end up with 100-200 bottles, depending on how much you want the Scotch diluted.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Right, didn't buy the barrell. When you become a Maker's Mark Ambassador, you get the opportunity to have your name be added to a list and have it kegged and aged with it on the end of the barrel. Just something cool.

CD


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Templeton Rye Single Barrel Whiskey*

A friend from work brought over a bottle of Templeton Rye Whiskey this evening and herfed with me. I must tell you, that Templeton is very tasty. I am definitely going to add that to my liquor cabinet. FYI - this whiskey dates back to prohibition and is made by Iowans (in Templeton, IA) and was made famous by Al Capone.



> THE STORY OF TEMPLETON RYE
> 
> Templeton is perhaps best known for "Templeton Rye," which was produced in great quantities here during the prohibition era. Prohibition became law on Jan. 16, 1920, when the 18th Amendment to the US Constitution was enacted forbidding the manufacture and sale of whiskey and other alcoholic beverages.
> 
> ...


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Here's my collection.

The pic is missing my bottle of Glenmorangie 12yo Port Wood Finish


----------



## stogies99 (May 13, 2007)

*Let me have a double*

I'll take the crown.:wazzapp:


----------



## 50dean (May 21, 2007)

John,
Cool colection of livations. I can't believe that no one mentioned that fabulous bottle of Eagle Rare, aged 10 yrs.. You know it did get a double gold metal at this years "San Fransisco World Spirits Competition". 
http://www.sfspiritscomp.com/
In other words, it got third place over all. I just got some and loved its boquet and the taste sublime. If it wasn't midnight on a Mon., I would run and get a glass out of my liquor cabinet right now. Iguess I'll have to post a pic. of all my happy juice.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I finally found a couple of bottles of Templeton Rye. Good Rye whiskey has been in short supply nationally for the last year or so, just because it has gained some popularity...I don't know what is driving that, but it is tasty. The store where I shop just received 6 bottles. I bought two of them, and my friend Tristan went in later and bought the rest. Hording is an American tradition!

Oh, and note the bottling date on the back side of the bottle. Wasn't that last Tuesday? Talk about FRESH!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

MY liquor never lasts more then a few weeks... I never seem to get a decent lil selection going..


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

My collection has grown since I started hanging out on Cigar Live. I blame you guys!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

We have very similar collections!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

No cabinet for me...the good stuff doesn't stay around long enough to build wood around it. Besides, it's meant to be imbibed, not looked at!

L to R: Smirnoff red label>Zacapa Centenario 23 Anos>Makers Mark>Eagle Rare SB 10 yr>Evan Williams SB 10 year>Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr>Johnnie Walker Black>Elijah Craig SB 18 yr>Soomska vodka


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice wacbzz! I bet I would like that Pappy Van Winkle and Elijah Craig!
Man, I love that single barrel bourbon!

Isn't that Pappy Van Winkle like $100?


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah..._it's expensive, but worth it_. I talked with Preston Van Winkle on the phone today about the coming 23 year old...it's not sold here in VA, so I called the distillery to find out why. The lady took my name and number and about 4 hours later, Preston called me back!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That's cool! The little distilleries obviously care about their customers. Templeton Rye is made in Templeton, Iowa - population 350. The whole county only has 20,000 people and that number has not changed in the last 100 years. So, i imagine that if you go to Templeton, you could probably end up at the owner's dinner table if you played your cards right.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> That's cool! The little distilleries obviously care about their customers. *Templeton Rye is made in Templeton, Iowa - population 350.* The whole county only has 20,000 people and that number has not changed in the last 100 years. So, i imagine that if you go to Templeton, you could probably end up at the owner's dinner table if you played your cards right.


I've never had Rye - is it like bourbon? I also just checked out the Templeton website...apparently it is only sold in Iowa...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I think there is an article in Cigar Aficionado about Rye. It would be in the edition with Richard Branson on the cover. Rye Whiskey is similar to bourbon, but with a little tweak of flavor that is from the rye. Wikipedia calls it "peppery" but I don't think it tastes peppery. It is just a tad dryer than Makers, Bakers, etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rye_whiskey

See if you can find one of the Heaven Hill or Buffalo Trace Rye whiskies...I bet they would be good, too. The Templeton runs about $30 a bottle, I assume these would be similar.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Hell I drinking at countnikons casa
Ill bring the stogies


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> The Templeton runs about $30 a bottle, I assume these would be similar.


Do you know of any place that sell this online?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope, I haven't seen Templeton online, but you can find the other Rye Whiskeys at bevmo.com. They ship to most states (where it is legal to do so). It is illegal to ship booze to Iowa.  

Interestingly, Templeton is shipping A LOT of their whiskey into the Chicago market for the first time. Obviously, they are wanting to expand their market. I bet in a few years, it will be national.


----------

